# Xbox 360 Lag switch?Wtf



## chrisalv14

I was on youtube looking at xbox 360 games and gameplays and i came across a video showing you how to make a lag switch for xbox 360.
I want to ask everyone here, have you made a lagswitch before?
what does it do?
and people are complaining that it signs you out of what ever you are on e.g. xbox live, network etc... 

but how does it actually make people lag. or what ever it does?


----------



## kobaj

Welcome to Standby.

Basically its a button that allows you to stop the packet flow either to your xbox , or from your xbox, or both. Which, back in the xbox original days of halo2 would allow you to walk around the map and kill some dudes without them knowing it/ being able to prevent it/ shoot you back.

The thing is, Microsoft is smart, and now adays if you try and pull this stunt it will just sign you off xbox live instantly. And if its repeated, you'll get your xbox banned from live.

.


----------



## chrisalv14

kobaj said:


> Welcome to Standby.
> 
> Basically its a button that allows you to stop the packet flow either to your xbox , or from your xbox, or both. Which, back in the xbox original days of halo2 would allow you to walk around the map and kill some dudes without them knowing it/ being able to prevent it/ shoot you back.
> 
> The thing is, Microsoft is smart, and now adays if you try and pull this stunt it will just sign you off xbox live instantly. And if its repeated, you'll get your xbox banned from live.
> 
> .



Haha!
Microsoft is smart!
Thanks for the reply.

Someone was using a lag switch the other day on xbox live because he was like near me on the game and i shot him, he wouldnt die, and then i got killed far away from him.

and he was laggin aswell,.
how comes he didnt get signed out of xbox live???


----------



## computernoob1

chrisalv14 said:


> Haha!
> Microsoft is smart!
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Someone was using a lag switch the other day on xbox live because he was like near me on the game and i shot him, he wouldnt die, and then i got killed far away from him.
> 
> and he was laggin aswell,.
> how comes he didnt get signed out of xbox live???



Cheaters are smart too : P


----------



## JlCollins005

yea the lag switch doesnt always boot u offline, theres all bridging people can force host on games and use programs to basically boot u from the game, as in halo u will go black screen when it comes back u will be the only one left


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Yeah, I've got a friend on Xbox who does this in GoW2. It's nice to always be on his winning team!


----------



## chrisalv14

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Yeah, I've got a friend on Xbox who does this in GoW2. It's nice to always be on his winning team!



Lol cheaters rofl. 
He must get disconnected then  because it signs them out of xbox live when turnin the switch on .


----------



## Motoxrdude

You can do it without getting booted. I won't explain how, but you need a couple people for it to work.


----------



## chrisalv14

Motoxrdude said:


> You can do it without getting booted. I won't explain how, but you need a couple people for it to work.



Well i pretty much think that they have less chance of getting booted because the people may think that person who is using the switch has a bad connection.


----------

